

Ask HN: We need HN advice on Customer Development - lsrgroup

Hello lean startup community. We are just getting started on a new project and need a little advice with our customer discovery. How can we make sure that the feedback we are getting is relevant, unfiltered and coming from the right source? As well do any of you recommend any tools for tracking these interactions?<p>Thanks in advance- The Lean Startup Rookies
http://lsrgroup.wordpress.com/
======
woods_creative
I use keyword analysis for alot of discovery before hand. As for testing and
feed back of your MVP try buying some specific adwords related to the topic.
Google gives away $100.00 adword gift cards like their santa. That should at
least get you 100-200 somewhat relevant hits. Remember that no response is a
response itself. www.woodscreative.ca

------
saukrates
Interesting question; I've used twitter to try and get in get feedback from
who I think my customers are, but that's hit and miss. Whenever I use facebook
it's mostly connecting with people I know, not people that would be customers.
I'd be interested in finding out what other HNers are using as well.

